# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  راهنمای نصب اوراکل 10G و Oracle Designer

## babila

این فایل PDF به صورت تصویری و قدم به قدم مراحل نصب اوراکل 10G و Developerرو آموزش می ده.(فارسی)
(مناسب برای افراد مبتدی و افرادی که می خوان اوراکل رو شروع کنند)
(هر دو تا لینک یکی هستند اگه هر یکی از لینکها کار نکرد از دیگری استفاده کنید)

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e...4e75f6e8ebb871

----------


## Alexander_ultra

سلام من هنگام نصب oracel 11 G  بعد از اینکه گزینه Setup.exe میزنم ایک پنجره Dos باز میشه و خطای 
The java Run Time Environment was not found at bin\javaw.exe hence the oracle universal installer cannot be run , please visit  http://www.javasoft.com and install jre version 1.2.1 or higher and tru again

بهم میده من جاوا رو اپدیت کردم بازم درست نشود من سر 5 تا سیستم امتحانش کردم بازم نشودش

لطفا کمکم کنید متشکرم

----------


## babila

CD یا DVD نصبت رو عوض کن و از یه ورژن دیگه استفاده بکن. امتحانش ضرری نداره.

----------


## Alexander_ultra

> CD یا DVD نصبت رو عوض کن و از یه ورژن دیگه استفاده بکن. امتحانش ضرری نداره.


سلام من یک پروجه دارم که در localhsot خودم اجراش میکنم این پروجه PHP
هساش در حال حاضر PHP و Apache نمیتنه به اوراکل ارطبات برقرار کنه من با برنامه نویسم تماس گرفتم بهم اینو گفتش:


: Your php version does not support oracle functions.
You should get version with oracle functions. It can be any version, but oracle functions should exists.

من یک خورده مقاله اینجا خوندم که چیزی حالیم نشودش 
http://www.oracle.com/technology/pub...p_instant.html
اگر کسی سر در اورد برای منم توضیح بده به خدا سواب دارها دستون در نکنه :گریه:

----------


## m0rteza

ممنون . حالا محتویات این pdf برای ویندوز سرور 2003 هم صدق می کنه ؟ یا باید برای سرور تنظیمات دیگه ای هم انجام داد

----------


## strongxxx

در صورت امكان جاي ديگه آپلود كنيد 
از رپيد دانلود نميشه

----------


## mohssen_mz

لينك كار نيكنه لطفا" اصلاحش كنيد

----------


## Payandeh

دوست عزير، احتمال زياد CD يا DVD كه براي نصب استفاده مي كنيد مشكل داره، اگر عوضش كني حتما جواب مي گيري، نكته بعدي اينكه اراكل 10.2 را نصب كن. خودمونيش اينكه اراكل 10g نسخه 2 را نصب كن. كه اگر اينترنت خوبي داشته باشي مي توني از سايت اراكل دانلودش كني. مراحل را هم مي توني تو همون سايت به صورت تصويري و متني ببيني.

دانلود اراكل 10g2
http://www.oracle.com/technology/sof...01winsoft.html

اينهم براي راهنماي نصب
http://www.oracle.com/technology/obe...ll/install.htm

----------


## babila

لینک های جدید برای داونلود راهنما
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e...4e75f6e8ebb871
http://rapidshare.com/files/24909476...Guide.rar.html

----------


## miladman88

سلام 
دوست عزیز 
لطف کن و دوباره آپلودشان کن 
فعلا که پاک شده است

----------


## babila

لینک دانلود جدید
http://www.mediafire.com/file/meugji...tion_Guide.rar

----------


## miladman88

سلام 
به صورت pdf  هستش یا به صورت POWER POINT  ؟

----------

